# Rip billy



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww so sorry for your loss hun Billy looks stunning in the photo.

R.I.P Billy x x x x x


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

spudsgirl said:


> Awww so sorry for your loss hun Billy looks stunning in the photo.
> 
> R.I.P Billy x x x x x


Thank you  he really was lovely, extremely moody but was funny :2thumb:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a female hun she has her moments to. LOL gutted for ya hun. x


----------



## Maggieceltstim (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Billy just looks Beautifull

R.I.P Billy xxx


----------

